# Warning for Hon Cab Limo Service



## daileyad (Dec 26, 2010)

Arrived back on Oahu yesterday (Christmas).  I had planned a special surprise for my family and reserved a limo in advance to take us to our Waikiki hotel.  It was Hon Cab (#808-428-6003) that advertised in the Oahu This Week publication.  Anyway, I call to ask where they would pick us up and the guy claimed I never called and reserved.  The number, date and time was still there in my call history!  So he refused to pick us up and left us without transport for 5 of us.  Luckily we were near the taxi pick up and they called and arranged a minivan for us.  I just wanted to issue a warning for all the fellow tuggers who might consider this company that they ARE NOT RELIABLE!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 27, 2010)

Just a suggestion:  I always get the person's first name and if they will give it the last.  Amazing how much their memory improves when you tell them I made the reservation on Fri Jul 30 at 2pm with Roger Dodger.  

Glad you got there fine.

Sterling


----------



## siesta (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks for sharing, what a jerk.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 28, 2010)

Next time, consider using a website where you can print out a confirmation.  This company has very little presence on the web.


----------

